# rainbows in the rain



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

hit the berry yesterday. water temp 52 to 55. fished jigs and flys. mostly drifted. got into the rainbows in 20 to 27ft of water. standard colors tipped with worms. later on moved into the shollows and hit the weed beds with the flyrod. this is were the bigger cutts were hanging out. most cutts were caught right up in the weeds using chub imitations. all in all it was a pretty good day to be out on the lake.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for the report. I was really wondering about surface temps!! Glad you got into them. How was the algae?


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

I went up about a week ago and the algae was in full force....but so was the dry fly action! Thanks for the report.


----------



## cazmataz (May 18, 2009)

What dry flies were you using?


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

after pumping the stomachs of the fish we caught last week, think terrestrials!


----------



## N8ON (Oct 7, 2010)

Your post is getting me excited for the fall fishing. Had an awesome time this year at ice off, so I am excited to go try for big fish again.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks for the report. I was really wondering about surface temps!! Glad you got into them. How was the algae? I went up about a week ago and the algae was in full force....but so was the dry fly action! Thanks for the report.


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

The algae is breaking up. Still some thick clouds around some of the areas we fished.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

tong298 said:


> Thanks for the report. I was really wondering about surface temps!! Glad you got into them. How was the algae? I went up about a week ago and the algae was in full force....but so was the dry fly action! Thanks for the report.


??? deja vu?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

REPETER said:


> tong298 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the report. I was really wondering about surface temps!! Glad you got into them. How was the algae? I went up about a week ago and the algae was in full force....but so was the dry fly action! Thanks for the report.
> ...


tong298 is no longer with us.


----------

